# Teach Modern or Original to Child?



## ClayPot (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to start teaching my almost-4-year-old son the Westminster Shorter Catechism. RTS has an iPhone app to learn it in 90 days. It looks great, but it seems to have modernized the test. There is another free version that looks like the original, but it doesn't have any bells and whistles like the RTS app. Which version would be better for training my child? Does it matter? Why? Thanks!


----------



## kaleobill (Dec 20, 2011)

In the preferences of the RTS app, there is an option to use the traditional text rather than the modern translation. I just got the app today - what a great resource!

What's the biggest benefit you see to using the traditional language vs modern with your child?


----------



## Andres (Dec 21, 2011)

If you're working with your four year old, why not use the Children's Catechism?


----------



## Zach (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I just downloaded the app and there is an option to use the original text. Looks like a great resource!


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 21, 2011)

kaleobill said:


> In the preferences of the RTS app, there is an option to use the traditional text rather than the modern translation. I just got the app today - what a great resource!
> 
> What's the biggest benefit you see to using the traditional language vs modern with your child?



Thanks Bill for the tip about the preferences. The resource just keeps getting better!

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




Andres said:


> If you're working with your four year old, why not use the Children's Catechism?



Andres, I have been working with the Children's Catechism with my four-year-old son. I just can't find the booklet at the moment! The Shorter Catechism goes in more depth and will probably be more valuable of the long run I imagine. Also, the ability of children to memorize even lengthy passages is better than we typically realize I think.

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




kaleobill said:


> What's the biggest benefit you see to using the traditional language vs modern with your child?



I'd say the biggest benefit to using the original text is consistency when talking to other people. There could be many "modern language" updates of the catechism, but only one original. Granted, if my son (and other children) aren't able to parse through the slight differences in language to give a thoughtful answer, then it won't be of great use to them in life anyway. So maybe it is a moot point.


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 21, 2011)

So long as the modern translation does not alter anything doctrinal in a way that could be construed as erroneous, there shouldn't be a problem with a modern translation.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 21, 2011)

If you use the Children's Catechism and throw in some of the best questions from the WSC, you're kid will be better catechized than many ministers/elders!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)

Look at the free app from WTS called "Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions" as well. It has the searchable text of the Nicene Creed, Athanasian Creed, Belgic Conf, Heidelberg Catechism, Canons of Dort, WCF, WSC and WLC. There are Scripture proofs that are revealed for each section by clicking an icon, and the verses pop up in full text when you click on the individual citations. It is a really great FREE app,


----------

